# conti board



## Woza (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi guys, im from essex and looking for a place 2 buy big sheets of conti board. Im looking for sheets 6ft long by 3ft wide so can make my 6×3×2 viv for my lavender tiger male ritic,this is not his final viv size gunna up him to 8×3×2 when is nessary any help would be great any links also


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

b&q do sheets 8ftx4ft


----------



## Woza (Jun 3, 2011)

Dooo they was just on their site and only see 6×2 sheets think will have to pay them a visit next weekend also any 1 no best way 2 heat the 6ft viv with dimensions above


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Woza said:


> Dooo they was just on their site and only see 6×2 sheets think will have to pay them a visit next weekend also any 1 no best way 2 heat the 6ft viv with dimensions above


I think the largest contiboard at B&Q is only 2000mm x 600mm (6.5ft x 23 inches). I think you will be hard pushed to find contiboard 3ft wide unless you want it in white. Also, B&Q is very expensive at over £25 per board. I just bought a load of generic (not contiboard) 15mm, 8ft x 2ft oak effect melamine faced board from Timberstore to build a couple of viv stacks and saved about £40/£50. 2ft wide board is the widest I could find for wood effect melamine faced board.


----------



## ptmbradley (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought 3 sheets of white 8x4 contiboard in B&Q last week, for a total cost of about £50.

Beech/oak effect etc are rather more expensive and I'm not sure they go up to 8x4.


----------



## ptmbradley (Apr 8, 2011)

scratch that. I got 8x2, not 8x4. Not sure it went to 3ft wide.


----------



## lilys dad (Aug 27, 2011)

i got mine from an old wardrobe from the local second hand furnitur shop.

cost me £15 because the back was broke, that thin hard cardboard stuff.

built a 5 x 2 x 2 didnt realise how big it was till i put it into the front room.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Woza said:


> Hi guys, im from essex and looking for a place 2 buy big sheets of conti board. Im looking for sheets 6ft long by 3ft wide so can make my 6×3×2 viv for my lavender tiger male ritic,this is not his final viv size gunna up him to 8×3×2 when is nessary any help would be great any links also


 
8x4 sheets in B&Q £27 only problem is you probably limited to colour choice as the website only show it in white at that size. also you may find not evey B&Q will have it in stock. 6ft lengths seems the more common size. 

Conti Trade White (L)2440 x (W)1220 x (T)15mm, 5012472900110


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Woza said:


> Hi guys, im from essex and looking for a place 2 buy big sheets of conti board. Im looking for sheets 6ft long by 3ft wide so can make my 6×3×2 viv for my lavender tiger male ritic,this is not his final viv size gunna up him to 8×3×2 when is nessary any help would be great any links also


 
The nearest timber mill to me do 8.5 x 6.5 feet melamine board from Kronospan to order this is available in over 30 colours. Maybe your nearest timber mill may do the same. 

Kronospan web site 

Kronospan


----------

